# Ww ahj d???



## cda (Jan 30, 2011)

May have a problem waiting for me Monday

There was a fire in an apartment unit with plastic  feed sprinkler heads

Fire contained by one head

BUT popped another head close by

NO water came out

Co worker had pipe cut and inside where head screwed in was either plugged with glue or other junk

Will see head on monday

System is over ten years old, first fire I remember in over ten years

SO   What would you do??

Pull a sample of heads per building???

Something else ?? V


----------



## hlfireinspector (Jan 30, 2011)

I would pull sample heads and go from the results. See it all the time heads screwed in fitting then fitting glued to pipe. I would have orginal installer pull samples with me overseeing.


----------



## FM William Burns (Jan 30, 2011)

I concur with our brother from the fine state of Mississippi     Get the permit information for the sprinkler installer and make a call.  Get the owner's insurance provider and get with them also to advise and see if they want their adjuster there also since you don't want to get dragged into a civil proceeding for a subrogation claim


----------



## fireguy (Jan 30, 2011)

Lubruzol's site.  You will have to register, but it is free.

http://www.lubrizol.com/welcometobm.aspx

Then click on the suppliers site.

 Viking's site here  http://www.vikinggroupinc.com/literature/TDR-4121   has a good quick check off sheet

Also look at the chemical compatibiltiy and non-compatability issues here  http://www.lubrizol.com/BuildingSolutions/TradeNames.html

Have the contractor bring wrenches that fit the heads and something to cut the glued joints apart.  Notify the monitering agency & make sure the sprinkler system is shut down and drained.  Don't ask how I know that is important.

If they cut one corner, they may have cut more corners.  Has a 5 year obstruction test been done?  Was the system pressure tested?  With air or water.

Are you going to report back here?


----------

